# Asus P4C800-E Deluxe Mic not working using Front Panel Connectors?



## matd (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi,

I'm trying to connect up my Thermaltake Amor Case to my Asus P4C800-Dexlue Front Panel Audio Connections.

The Headphone Socket works fine, i just can't get the Mic to work. The Mic does work if i use the main connection on the back of the Motherboard and i've removed the 2 jumpers as directed to in the manual if using the Front Panel connections.

The connections i have in my Thermaltake case are :

GROUND
MIC VCC
MIC - IN
EAR R
EAR L
RETURN R
RETURN L

The connections i have on my Asus P4C800-Deluxe are :

MIC2
AGND
MICPWR
+5VA
Line Out_R
BLINE_OUT_R
NC
Line Out_L
BLINE_OUT_L

Can someone please tell me which connections i need to connect up to get the MIC working as i've tried every combination i can think of...


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

There should be an option for enabling the second microphone in your sound control panel. I think it is in the advanced section.

MIC- IN to MIC2
Ground to AGND
VCC to MICPWR


----------



## BrianDarzi (Oct 13, 2005)

*Similar Problem, PLZ HLP!*

HI, I'm having the same problem but a little different. 

With my audio: 

I'm using the ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe 

the manual has pin names of 

MIC2
MICPWR 
Line Out_R
NC
Line Out_L 
AGND 
+5VA 
BLINE_OUT_R 
BLINE_OUT_L 

and the names on the conectors 
MIC DATA 
MIC VCC
GND 
EAR L (BLACK COLOR CABLE) 
EAR L (WHITE COLOR CABLE)
EAR R (BLACK COLOR CABLE)
EAR R (RED COLOR CABLE) 

Basically, they have diff names and i have two EAR L cables and two EAR R cables and i dont know where to stick them, can somebody please help me match them up?? I can figure out the MIC cables and the ground but as far as the two EAR R/L cables, i have no idea. I'm not sure if color has any significance but thats the only diff i could find between the two. 

Thankyou so much for your time and I would really appreciate your help, 

Brian


----------



## -=carlos=- (Nov 12, 2004)

Line Out_R -- EAR R (RED COLOR CABLE) 
Line Out_L -- EAR L (BLACK COLOR CABLE)
AGND -- GND
+5VA -- MIC VCC
BLINE_OUT_R -- EAR R (BLACK COLOR CABLE)
BLINE_OUT_L -- EAR L (WHITE COLOR CABLE)


MIC DATA, NC, MICPWR, MIC2 -- not connected


The red and the white may need swapping around as you wrote no indication as to which was which.


----------



## -=carlos=- (Nov 12, 2004)

matd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to connect up my Thermaltake Amor Case to my Asus P4C800-Dexlue Front Panel Audio Connections.
> 
> ...



If the P4C800 is anything like the P4P800, you cant use front and rear audio connectors at the same time...which suggests that you have the front mic wired up incorrectly.

Wire as follows:

GROUND -- AGND
MIC VCC -- +5VA
MIC - IN -- 
EAR R -- Line Out_R
EAR L -- Line Out_L

I'm not au fait with return feeds or what this could mean in your case...so do the following after the above, and if it doesnt work.

RETURN R -- BLINE_OUT_R
RETURN L -- BLINE_OUT_L


----------



## BrianDarzi (Oct 13, 2005)

Is it possible that the black cables are ground and they dont have to be plugged in at all?


----------



## BrianDarzi (Oct 13, 2005)

Also, anyone know the diff between BLINE_OUT_R and Line Out_R 

This info would help alot!


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

the 'B' in BLINE_OUT I believe refers to Back panel line out. removing the jumper and enabling the front line out will disable the rear audio line outs :sad: ...what a poor design. 

I think there is a switchable cable out there somewhere that will allow the use of both front and rear jacks, so if you plug in the front headphones, the rear disables and when you unplug the front headphones, the rear re-enables....like it should be done


----------

